# Omni-Step



## squip (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello all,
I am thinking of fitting an Omni-step to my van which is an Auto Sleeper Symbol based on the Peugeot Boxer. The appropriate step for my van seems to be the "Slide out" model plus the fitting kit for the Boxer. 
Before I go ahead and buy the step does anyone have any comments regarding fitting the step or in using the step?

Many thanks -- Squip


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi squip,

We used to have a symphony, virtually the same conversion but earlier.
I'm assuming you're taking about the sliding side door step (they're also available for the cab doors)

We personally never felt the need for an extra step but if you have any mobility issues then I think it would probably make it a little bit easier to get into the vehicle.

Hope this helps.

pete.


----------



## squip (Dec 14, 2005)

Pete,
Thanks for your reply.
Yes I did mean to fit the step at the sliding side door. The reason is that Mrs squip has short legs. We have a plastic step that we use in this position but that is stored under one of the seats and is not ready for instant use for short time stops [lunch breaks etc].

squip


----------



## 95539 (Jun 24, 2005)

We`ve got a manual step for the sliding door. I would go for the electric version as ours gets alot of dirt on it so pulling it out can be a messy job! We intend to change ours shortly to the electric version. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## squip (Dec 14, 2005)

Gunk,
Thanks for that. I had not thought about the step getting dirty but it is an important point.
I have decided to send away for the electric step and fitting kit in the next couple of days. Hopefully by the time it arrives the weather will be a little warmer as I shall have to spend some time laying under the van to fit the step.

squip


----------



## 96343 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi, Squip go for electric step we have one great fit front mud flaps, the step gets muddy , see my pic's for more mods and PM me for any advice.


regards john


----------



## squip (Dec 14, 2005)

John,
It was looking at your pics that first got me thinking about fitting a step under the sliding door - so its all your fault. :lol: 
The mudflaps sounds a good idea, I shall speak to the Peugeot agent tomorrow. I shall be laying under the van to fit the step so I might as well lay a little longer and fit mudflaps. I have been laying under my son's car most days for the last week repairing it so it will be a change to lay under my own vehicle.

I too have moved the hot water mains switch to a position similar to yours. I got fed up with standing on my head to see if it was switched on or not. I have also fitted a bookshelf just above the tv shelf box surround. 

thanks -- squip


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

I've fitted an Omnistep to our Symbol. Quite an easy DIY job but a fair bit of laying underneath required but a worthwile addition for access. (I have driven over the occasional freestanding step 8) .
I fitted the narrower one.

It does stick when muddy so I put Vaseline on the slides. I got mine from Autocraft at Staveley. Do check the microswitch for the warning light/buzzer circuit before fitting it. Mine didn't work but as it's a real nuisance to dismantle it to investigate I fitted a couple of window alarm magnets and a microswitch to the underside and a cheap buzzer from Maplins wired to an ignition live terminal in the battery box . I was going to wire in the automatic operation circuit with a relay (instructions are included with the step) but found the manual switch works ok mounted on the side of the rear passenger seatbox

Hope that helps


----------



## 96343 (Sep 20, 2005)

homenaway Hi trying to accsess your web site no go would like to know your mods,


regards john


----------

